# Hashi's and Armour



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Anybody else heard armour may not be the best for those of us with Hashi's? Been picking up on bits and pieces here and there about it adding more stuff to our system for immune system to target and attack.

I hate synthroid and how it makes me feel and on the brink of switching to armour, but I do know it could be worse.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Well I personally prefer Armour, only been on it a week or so but it has made me feel better than Synthroid ever did


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

I switched from Levothyroxine to Armour 1 month ago and I am feeling much better on Armour than I ever did on the Levo. As you know, this disease is very individual and what works for one will not work for another. But if you are not feeling well on Synthroid what is the harm in trying an alternative?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

No Armour here (yet), but my one of my docs did bring it up. There are lots of folks with Hashi's here who are on it very successfully. I think it just depends on the person and what their body will prefer or tolerate.

As you probably know, the Armour is desiccated porcine thyroid, which contains a mix of T3 *and* T4 (as well as T1, T2, etc.). If you wanted to try this in the synthetic drug route you could add a small amount of a T3 medication (Cytomel, etc.) to your T4 medication (Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc.). Just beware that T3 is four times more potent than T4. So let's say you are taking 100mcg of T4; adding 5mcg of T3 would be the equivalent of taking 120mcg total of T4. Start low & slow if you are going to add it in. Another potential option is finding a compounding pharmacy and having them mix T3 and T4 (or even slow-release T3 and T4) into a more perfect ratio and dose for you. Some folks' adrenals (and try to get those tested first) can't handle the sudden burst of T3, since it is fast-releasing drug.

There are a lot of studies showing how adding T3 to a T4 treatment can improve things quite a bit. Worth a try!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> No Armour here (yet), but my one of my docs did bring it up. There are lots of folks with Hashi's here who are on it very successfully. I think it just depends on the person and what their body will prefer or tolerate.
> 
> As you probably know, the Armour is desiccated porcine thyroid, which contains a mix of T3 *and* T4 (as well as T1, T2, etc.). If you wanted to try this in the synthetic drug route you could add a small amount of a T3 medication (Cytomel, etc.) to your T4 medication (Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc.). Just beware that T3 is four times more potent than T4. So let's say you are taking 100mcg of T4; adding 5mcg of T3 would be the equivalent of taking 120mcg total of T4. Start low & slow if you are going to add it in. Another potential option is finding a compounding pharmacy and having them mix T3 and T4 (or even slow-release T3 and T4) into a more perfect ratio and dose for you. Some folks' adrenals (and try to get those tested first) can't handle the sudden burst of T3, since it is fast-releasing drug.
> 
> There are a lot of studies showing how adding T3 to a T4 treatment can improve things quite a bit. Worth a try!


And how are "you" doing on your T3? Inquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hi Andros -- just posted an update as a matter of fact...


----------

